# I did not alter this tag in any way...



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

View attachment 261826

View attachment 261827

View attachment 261828


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That bag looks like it could do some serious damage


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Garthgoyle said:


> That bag looks like it could do some serious damage


It already killed me


----------

